# Briarcliffe Rv Resort In Myrtle Beach, Sc



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Finally made it here last night, drove thru the rain mosty of the way there. Set up in the rain. Now we're relaxing. We love it here.

glen n Lee


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

gzaleski said:


> Finally made it here last night, drove thru the rain mosty of the way there. Set up in the rain. Now we're relaxing. We love it here.
> 
> glen n Lee


This post is useless without pictures!!


----------

